# مفاجأة : حصريا عملاق الهندسه المدنيه والمســاحة Autodesk AutoCAD Civil 3D 2011 باصداره النهائى



## المساااااح (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*Autodesk AutoCAD Civil 3D 2011 *​ 





 





*================================*​ 

*متطلبات تشغيل البرنامج *​ 
كود:
*Windows® 7 Enterprise, Ultimate, Professional, or Home Premium (32-bit); Windows Vista® Enterprise (SP1 or SP2, 32-bit); or Windows® XP Professional (SP3, 32-bit). **Intel® Pentium® 4 processor or AMD Athlon, 3.0 GHz or faster; or Intel or AMD dual core processor, 2.0 GHz or faster. **4 GB RAM minimum recommended. **7 GB disk space with 2 GB free after installation. **1,280 x 1,024 true color video display adapter (true color) 128 MB or greater, Pixel Shader 3.0 or greater, Direct3D®-capable workstation-class graphics card. 1,600 x 1,200 or greater recommended. Multiple monitors are supported. **Microsoft® Internet Explorer® 7.0 or later. **DVD drive.*​ 


*==================================*​ 

*Screen shot*​ 




 

*==============================*​ 
Features:
* Design and calculation of stormwater. AutoCAD Civil 3D software includes extensions to design storm sewers, creating hydrographs and conduct hydrological calculations.
* Geo-spatial analysis and cartography. Features geospatial analysis and mapping in AutoCAD Civil 3D, including the exchange of data, editing, creating queries and display data, supports all stages of the design infrastructure.
* Documentation. AutoCAD Civil 3D allows you to create working documents quickly and with minimal risk of errors. Issue any notices of changes leads to an automatic renewal of documentation, reducing the likelihood of errors and shortcomings.
* Geodesy and coordinate systems. AutoCAD Civil 3D includes the possibility of processing geodetic data, both imports and exports, conversion of the coordinate zones and reporting.
* Data management and teamwork. Data management and team work of experts in AutoCAD Civil 3D is provided by external links, shortcuts to the data and software Autodesk Vault.
* Ability to work with projects Land Desktop. To be able to work with projects AutoCAD Land Desktop, and simplify the transition to AutoCAD Civil 3D, subscribers can download the AutoCAD Civil 3D – Land Desktop Companion of the Centre for the subscription. In Land Desktop Companion includes all commands Land Desktop, Civil Design and Survey.​ 

*الحجم : 5.82 GB *​ 

*صيغة الملف ايزو يمكنك حرقه او فكه وتسطيب البرنامج*​ 
الروابط ​ 
نسخة مفعلة تلقائيا
hotfile
http://wwenews.us/250962
http://wwenews.us/250963
http://wwenews.us/250964
http://wwenews.us/250965
http://wwenews.us/250966
http://wwenews.us/250967
http://wwenews.us/250968
http://wwenews.us/250969
http://wwenews.us/250970
http://wwenews.us/250971​ 
نسخة أخري بالكراك
Autodesk Civil 3d 2011-ISO 32 bit​ 
http://ifile.it/nsm9lod
http://ifile.it/zj8210i
http://ifile.it/9j46z32
http://ifile.it/7k1b0pq
http://ifile.it/fkoygeq
http://ifile.it/7inoal4
http://ifile.it/q85dxeg
http://ifile.it/1z6was5
http://ifile.it/ub9xm1t
http://ifile.it/c7qxb9l
http://ifile.it/ghv82w4
http://ifile.it/bgyxjzt
http://ifile.it/zea50qo
http://ifile.it/yxwr1g4
http://ifile.it/6tgji8h
http://ifile.it/dsrulgw
http://ifile.it/eo7pg5b
http://ifile.it/m6bqt81
http://ifile.it/awoikj2
http://ifile.it/b06ar71
http://ifile.it/1grda8y
http://ifile.it/l5kw7ty
http://ifile.it/zv8t629
http://ifile.it/abxzd9s
http://ifile.it/ajznlrt
http://ifile.it/z2t9ve5
http://ifile.it/m3snlfq
http://ifile.it/lwn1t7z
http://ifile.it/gt8kxpa
http://ifile.it/yfhncwu
http://ifile.it/ly24wfx
http://ifile.it/eqxujgn
http://ifile.it/dabjc6p
http://ifile.it/27rc5n4
http://ifile.it/gtmwy4v
http://ifile.it/51xaiws
http://ifile.it/q2owp96
http://ifile.it/vajinph
http://ifile.it/9w0zbjg
http://www.mediafire.com/?4oznzntednj
http://www.mediafire.com/?qhujluknmjq
http://www.mediafire.com/?yzyornizmeb
http://www.mediafire.com/?iiygntzmjmw
http://www.mediafire.com/?drijwtjdum1
http://www.mediafire.com/?wztgkz3jjgj
http://www.mediafire.com/?zy2dcwxnwib
http://www.mediafire.com/?i0kik3omidj
http://www.mediafire.com/?ntg2dzawjmw
http://www.mediafire.com/?zmjj4i1mxmn
http://www.mediafire.com/?yjn1eimi1wz
http://www.mediafire.com/?drrnjnmdcdn
http://www.mediafire.com/?mzhtoonynme
http://www.mediafire.com/?jzmeimmtz4t
http://www.mediafire.com/?ymcdyzzqyyl
http://www.mediafire.com/?ynmjyjtyfm0
http://www.mediafire.com/?riomnm432yi
http://www.mediafire.com/?qydynjw1wyo
http://www.mediafire.com/?1nz4ywwumnn
http://www.mediafire.com/?wwnm1umyyyj
http://www.mediafire.com/?xjnwwnjmjmz
http://www.mediafire.com/?2eikicetzmm
http://www.mediafire.com/?ox1mkyxnmmz
http://www.mediafire.com/?tgyyzmztmoy
http://www.mediafire.com/?mtyozmwyz4z
http://www.mediafire.com/?z5tjmj5mdey
http://www.mediafire.com/?wqjymqjmtym
http://www.mediafire.com/?nn0m2znyvqm
http://www.mediafire.com/?22vda5ohmmg
http://www.mediafire.com/?nj2v1jznhdt
http://www.mediafire.com/?i2zm2ndyt2m
http://www.mediafire.com/?wxttzmzyx0z
http://www.mediafire.com/?wmmzfm3n1hn
http://www.mediafire.com/?i2ljnnnhm3x
http://www.mediafire.com/?emoywymtwzj
http://www.mediafire.com/?n2nz1otyuww
http://www.mediafire.com/?znm02zjfjlw
http://www.mediafire.com/?magljoyazyz
http://www.mediafire.com/?uixyojnmazx​ 
Autodesk Civil 3d 2011-ISO 64 bit​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?wzymym2u0nm
http://www.mediafire.com/?goo3kolw2jn
http://www.mediafire.com/?yhmzmwo4vuz
http://www.mediafire.com/?cagyrrzzlym
http://www.mediafire.com/?xflvyyekmmz
http://www.mediafire.com/?ikujyynmnyw
http://www.mediafire.com/?nzydyanyzyo
http://www.mediafire.com/?iztnn1ozlnt
http://www.mediafire.com/?yydtmamujkh
http://www.mediafire.com/?demmmnqyzzn
http://www.mediafire.com/?wbiyizlcmgm
http://www.mediafire.com/?q2h2wryknyy
http://www.mediafire.com/?zyjad0adttr
http://www.mediafire.com/?qio5zwnd0m2
http://www.mediafire.com/?mmikdyekmji
http://www.mediafire.com/?4nmwonzomjm
http://www.mediafire.com/?z5whdyrynym
http://www.mediafire.com/?uyw15gdztny
http://www.mediafire.com/?jgycdmch32j
http://www.mediafire.com/?mv0mzudmgzn
http://www.mediafire.com/?oooe2zt1zkt
http://www.mediafire.com/?zcywywe3ygk
http://www.mediafire.com/?aiy21ndronj
http://www.mediafire.com/?nny0yjnjngw
http://www.mediafire.com/?fjndnduiojb
http://www.mediafire.com/?tvn3umdm3zz
http://www.mediafire.com/?kzxvzznfoim
http://www.mediafire.com/?ktydemvkmid
http://www.mediafire.com/?uwmnnjkt1dw
http://www.mediafire.com/?zlnw3zn32lw
http://www.mediafire.com/?y2yxgwnhlnn
http://www.mediafire.com/?vnzuqdmod0u
http://www.mediafire.com/?zytjnm1ydam
http://www.mediafire.com/?emdjhwgmhgj
http://www.mediafire.com/?mzhmrammzzz
http://www.mediafire.com/?yhjqyjjdgyk
http://www.mediafire.com/?gtdjiwzyhaj
http://www.mediafire.com/?m5l33vjkujm
http://www.mediafire.com/?znn42jjdym1
http://www.mediafire.com/?cnnmiw5zwol
http://www.mediafire.com/?ihzyzdngyml
http://www.mediafire.com/?dtxgjzwamjw​


----------



## jujuj (15 سبتمبر 2010)

thank u to help me to program


----------



## المساااااح (16 سبتمبر 2010)

ايه يا جماعة البرنامج مش عاجبكم ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟ دا برنامج تحفة وامكانياته هايلة خاصة ربط صور جوجل ايرث بالربنامج وامكانية عمل خريطة كنتورية بالمناسيب كمان ..ودي طبعاً ميزة حلوة جدا هيا صحيح الدقة بتاعتها تقريباً 90% طبقاً لموقع شركة أوتوديسك لأن شركة جوجل لا تضع المناسيب بالضبط 100% ولكن يمكن الاعتماد عليها بادخال بعض التعديلات وهى مثلا لو عندك نقطة وحدة بس فى المكان معلومة الاحداثيات والمنسوب يمكن تنسيب باقي النقط ليها وبدقة عالية جدا طبعا يا جماعة دا بالنسبة للأرض الخالية لان زى ما احنا عارفين صور جوجل ايرث بتبقي قديمة حوالى سنتين او سنة وستة شهور على أقصى تقدير .....

البرنامج به مميزات جميلة وهو استكمال لامكانيات 2010 خاصة فى حساب الكميات والقطاعات والكيرفات والبروفايل


----------



## المساااااح (17 أكتوبر 2010)

لا تعليق


----------



## riccog76 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

there is problem in the file not workig u have the file no 9-18-20-24 damage or corrupted in Autodesk Civil 3d 2011-ISO 32 bit however 10x for u and if u can upload the crack only i will be thankfull for u. God Bless u


----------



## م كمال بدر (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يجازيك خيرا ..... وجاري التحميل


----------



## sosohoho (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المساااااح (21 أكتوبر 2010)

بالنسبة للنسخة Autodesk Civil 3d 2011-ISO 32 bit روابط ال ifile بها انتهت ولكن روابط الميديافاير شغالة جميعها واللى ناقصة اى ملف يحمله من الميديا فاير لانها بنفس التقسيم ......


----------



## riccog76 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx for u again i know that all the links r working but when u finish downloading all the links from mediafire 32bit and u try to open the first file with winrar to get the file and burn it, it give us a message that the file no.9-18-20-24 r corrupted and it stop the unrar about the ifile it give a message that the file expired. That's the problem. And again if u can upload for us the keygen or the crack separate i am thankfull for everything u did. God Bless u


----------



## أحمد كنين (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المساااح ..تحيات ...تشكر على المجهود الرائع ...بس ياريت ترفع الكراك لوحده ...لأنو أنا عندي النسخة بس من غير كراك ...ولك كل الشكر


----------



## naseer hassan (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على ما قدمته ونأمل منك المزيد


----------



## المساااااح (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الملفات باللينكات شغالة تمام ومفيش اى مشكلة وانا نزلت النسخة وفكيتها عادي جدا مفيش اى errors عموماً دا رابط الكراك لوحدة وطريقة التفعيل .. والكراك للاصدارين 64&32 ....
http://www.mediafire.com/?wzos2uq4hbeh3ks


----------



## riccog76 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks for ur reply and help i will try now to activate the copy that already install it but i am affraid coz the activation code is from 16 cases but this crack is the same for Acad 2011 hope it will work and thanks once again. God Bless U


----------



## naseer hassan (23 أكتوبر 2010)

أولا شكرا لك
أخي الكريم ان الملفات رقم 9و18و20 على الميديا مضروبة لذا يرجى التكرم باعادة رفعها


----------



## naseer hassan (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*أولا شكرا لك
أخي الكريم ان الملفات رقم 9و18و20 على الميديا مضروبة لذا يرجى التكرم باعادة رفعها ( 32)*​


----------



## riccog76 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

Thank u for the crack it's working and everything goes ok once again thanks for ur help God Bless U


----------



## eng_a7med2 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*أولا شكرا لك
أخي الكريم ان الملفات رقم 25 على الميديا مضروبة لذا يرجى التكرم باعادة رفعها ( 64 bit)​*


----------



## eng_a7med2 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*أولا شكرا لك*

*أولا شكرا لك*​ 

*انا نزلت اخيرا ال 42 جزئ من (64 بت) ولاكن عند فك الضغط حدث خطأ في الملفات رقم 8 و23 و35 و42على الميديا مضروبة لذا يرجى التكرم باعادة رفعها ( 64 bit)*​


----------



## عزمي حماد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ملف الكراك فيه فايروس
​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 أكتوبر 2010)

باراك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
ومزيد من البرامج القيمة


----------



## أحمد كنين (25 أكتوبر 2010)

لك كل الشكر أخي المساح


----------



## لهون لهونى (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اخ المساح شلون تثبت على كمبيوتر بعد تنزيل كاملا ياريت تساعدني فى تنزيل اخى العزيز


----------



## مصطفى المساح (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بعد تعب كتير نزلت ة جميع الاجزاء ولاكنى وجد
الملفات 9 , 18 , 20,24 تالفة 
نزلتها للمرة الثانية ولاكنى ايضا وجدها تالفه
المشكلة مش فى الموقع ولا فى الرفع الملف اساسا تالف
رجاء اعادة رفع هذة الاجزاء


----------



## مصطفى المساح (29 أكتوبر 2010)

! C:\Users\disha\Downloads\Compressed\civil 3d\Autodesk.civil.3d.2011x32.part09.rar: Packed data CRC failed in civil3d2011x32.iso. The volume is corrupt
! C:\Users\disha\Downloads\Compressed\civil 3d\Autodesk.civil.3d.2011x32.part18.rar: Packed data CRC failed in civil3d2011x32.iso. The volume is corrupt
! C:\Users\disha\Downloads\Compressed\civil 3d\Autodesk.civil.3d.2011x32.part20.rar: Packed data CRC failed in civil3d2011x32.iso. The volume is corrupt
! C:\Users\disha\Downloads\Compressed\civil 3d\Autodesk.civil.3d.2011x32.part24.rar: CRC failed in civil3d2011x32.iso. The file is corrupt


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## لهون لهونى (30 أكتوبر 2010)

no.9-18-20-24 اخى العزيزرجو ساعدنى على تثبيت برنامج هذه الملفات لايشتغل فى اثناء التثبيت


----------



## لهون لهونى (30 أكتوبر 2010)

C:\Users\disha\Downloads\Compressed\civil 3d\Autodesk.civil.3d.2011x32.part09.rar: Packed data CRC failed in civil3d2011x32.iso. The volume is corrupt
! C:\Users\disha\Downloads\Compressed\civil 3d\Autodesk.civil.3d.2011x32.part18.rar: Packed data CRC failed in civil3d2011x32.iso. The volume is corrupt
! C:\Users\disha\Downloads\Compressed\civil 3d\Autodesk.civil.3d.2011x32.part20.rar: Packed data CRC failed in civil3d2011x32.iso. The volume is corrupt
! C:\Users\disha\Downloads\Compressed\civil 3d\Autodesk.civil.3d.2011x32.part24.rar: CRC failed in civil3d2011x32.iso. The file is corrupt اخى مصطفى انى عندى نفس مشكلة اذا صالحت هذه مشكلة ارجو ساعدنى بهذه ايميل [email protected] بارك الله جميع المسلمين


----------



## المساااااح (2 نوفمبر 2010)

لو الملفات تلفت يبقي باقى الحل الأمثل للبرنامج : وهو تنزيل البرنامج من موقع الشركة , وهوا بيكون نسخة تجريبية وانا هرفع الكراك بتاعه ان شاء الله ...
عذرا لان الملفات لم تعد عندى ....


----------



## المساااااح (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يخليك يا م \ اشرف والف مبروك على الوسام ودائما متميز بمجهودك


----------



## username (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ياخوان ريحوا نفسكم وحملووا البرنامج من موقع الشركة الام نسخة تجريبية مرة واحدة ومن رابط واحد ومضمون
وبعدين لما تلقوا كراك حملوه وفعلوا البرنامج
نصيحة ببلاش


----------



## المساااااح (20 نوفمبر 2010)

دا كراك 2011 ...... :
http://www.mediafire.com/?wzos2uq4hbeh3ks


----------



## شوشوشر (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرااااا شكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشك راااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكرااااا
شكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشك راااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكرا ااااشكرااااا
شكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشك راااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكرا ااااشكرااااا
شكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشك راااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكرا ااااشكرااااا
شكرااااا شكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشك راااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكرااااا
شكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشك راااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكرا ااااشكرااااا
شكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشك راااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكرا ااااشكرااااا
شكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشك راااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكراااااشكرا ااااشكرااااا*​


----------



## orwahgh (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا و جاري التحميل لكن هل يمكن تنزيل اكثر من رابط في نفس الوقت؟


----------



## بدر الحاج محمد (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل المساح


----------



## محمود الناصري (9 يناير 2011)

ما في تورنت يا استاذ


----------



## بسام7 (11 يناير 2011)

رائع جداااااا وجارى التحميل لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود غندور (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج الجميل


----------



## diyar_eng (13 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## بوسى سمير (13 يناير 2011)

جزاء الله خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## hosh123 (13 يناير 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا غالى 
وربنا يعيننا على التحميل


----------



## surabdelghani (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لو سمحت ممكن شرح طريقة العمل على البرنامج بالعربى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (3 فبراير 2011)

ياريت لو رابط تورنت لنسخه سيفن 64


----------



## hydraubaggi09 (4 فبراير 2011)

شكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكرااشكراا


----------



## صالح البدري (6 فبراير 2011)

ليش ما يحمل على اللابتوب ما هي المشكله ؟ جواب رجاءا


----------



## elfaki (6 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً أخى الفاضل المساح.


----------



## م قاسم محمد (14 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلاً


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (16 فبراير 2011)

اخونا الزميل اية هى مواصفات جهاز الاب توب لتسطيب برنامج سيفل ثرى دى 2011 لكى يعمل البرنامج بسرعة معقولة ولا يكون بطيء


----------



## mostafammy (17 فبراير 2011)

بعد عناء فى تحميل البرنامج وتم التحميل 
كلما كتبت البروتكد كى يقول لى البروتكد كى خطاء 
يارت المساعده


----------



## صقر الهندسه (7 مايو 2011)

تسلم اخي الكريم على الكراك .. وجزاك الله خير


----------



## a7medelsayed (15 مايو 2011)

*Thanks*

يا باشا ألف شكر على البرنامج وعلى مجهودك الجميل ده
أنا عندي مشكلة في الروابط بتاعت ال x64 من أول الجزء part32 الميديافير بيبعت ملف html


----------



## kaderco (1 يونيو 2011)

اولا مشكور كتييير بس للملاحظه بنسخه 32 

الاجزاء 31 و 37 و 39 تتخللها مشكله لن تستطيع تحميلها


----------



## ثعيلي (1 يونيو 2011)

*مشكور 
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ريان الموسى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

kaderco قال:


> اولا مشكور كتييير بس للملاحظه بنسخه 32
> 
> الاجزاء 31 و 37 و 39 تتخللها مشكله لن تستطيع تحميلها


 

+1................


----------

